# Granite From The Wood Store.



## cambyz28 (Jul 4, 2016)

I held off getting a granite plate due to the shipping, but was looking around my local Woodcraft store and what do I see?

A 18x12x3 grade a granite surface plate.

Comes in a nice box to use as a cover after opening and has a detailed inspection report.

Haven't used it yet but can't stop cleaning and moving my ground blocks across it, it is so smooth .

Anyways might be an option for some of you that like to buy locally.

If you have bought one of these what is your opinion on it?





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Jul 4, 2016)

When using tapatalk use the paperclip icon to upload pictures. There is a new bug with the app that makes it so you can't see pictures on PC's.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice find! Here's a link in case anyone's interested: http://m.woodcraft.com/product/153108/granite-surface-plate-12-x-18-x-3-a-grade.aspx
Flat to .00005 for $90. Something you'd want to get locally; shipping would be expensive I'm sure.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 6, 2016)

There are lots of those Chinese surface plates at your favorite machining supply stores now.  The prices are really cheap.  When Standridge Granite came here and reconditioned and re certified five surface plates for us, I asked Mike, the crew foreman, about the Chinese plates.  He said that _most_ of them that he has certified were good, some very good.  He also said there were some that were not even close.  Monday and Friday plates, probably, with no real, ongoing quality control to speak of.  So you can roll the dice if you want to.  The problem is that there may (or may not) be a handful of our 16,000 members who have the skills and tooling to determine the accuracy of a surface plate.  My surface plate, my Jo blocks, and my granite angle block are articles of faith to me, not proven by me, and I base the accuracy of everything else I do on them being correct so they can test my other tooling.  Well, I actually watched Standridge run the autocollimator  and repeat-o-meter around my surface plate, and the .00001" reading Mahr dial indicator was essentially not not moving at all.  "One properly conducted test is worth a million expert opinions..."

My surface plate is an old and well used one stored on a shelf "out back" at a machine shop until I paid $50 for it.  I chased a tenths indicator around on it, used good straightedges to look for light, and was more confused than when I started.  It took Standridge about two minutes to find out it was out by .003" and where the wear was, then less than half an hour to get it within 40 millionths over the entire 18 x 24 x 4"  two ledge plate.  My cost was $50 for the plate, $104 for the conditioning and calibrating, $154 total.  I am not from Missouri, but I essentially said "show me."

Some people are religious types and have a lot more faith...


----------



## gjsuicide (Jul 10, 2016)

If I remember correctly my small chinese plate was still shipped free via Amazon. Im sure there are size restrictions but it may be an option depeending on what youre looking for.


----------

